# Is my Balkan Pharmaceuticals Clen Legit?



## CrusingDownTheStreet (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi guys. I've got a question that i'm hoping somebody could shed a little light on. I got some Balkan Pharmaceuticals 40ug Clenbuterol tablets today.

I got a clenbuterol testing kit off ebay, and according to what the test is saying; it's fake. (Won't be surprised if the kit is fake as another poster told me ebay kits tend to be)

However, my clen comes in the official Balkan Pharmaceuticals box with the holographic sticker and everything. I've put in the serial code from the back of the blister pack and the official Balkan Pharmaceuticals site is telling me that it's legit and the code had been checked 0 times before.

What do I trust here, is the testing kit most likely fake? As the serial code, box and holographic sticker all checks out.

I also ended up consuming 3 of these 40ug tabs within the space of 6 hours, taken another when I got home from work a good six hours after the last dose. So in the past 12 hours i've taken 160ug. I don't feel anything at all I don't think. Maybe a little more awake, hands are not shaking at all - maybe very very slightly. Do not feel hot, no temperature at all (97.5F). However my resting heart rate is between 55-60BPM and I've checked my it a few times today on the clen and I've had readings ranging from 73-84BPM resting. So that is a lot higher than usual.

Is this normal for me to experience this lack of side effects after a few doses in a day?

I've attached a few pictures of the box, blisters and the online UPIC check. What do you guys think, legit or bunk?

Mods: I know this post requires approval. Please tell me if theres anything wrong with my post.































PS; Can't reply as I've got a new account limited to 1 post per 24hrs ;(


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

It's bunk or very under dosed.

Whilst sides with different drugs vary from one person to another with clen sides everyone who takes it will get them to some extent.

Be careful, clen can be just as easily overdosed as dosing accurately in mcg is difficult. You could end up killing yourself.

Edit - don't assume the entire pack will be the same although it probably will.


----------



## CruisingDownTheStreet (Apr 9, 2019)

I can't believe I can only post once per 24hrs or only 1 message per 24 hrs. I've had to make another account just to reply, didn't want to wait 24hrs to continue the conversation.

I'm starting to think that these are bunk too. However I am pretty confused, I thought Balkan Pharmaceuticals was a genuine human grade lab, with a pharmaceutical licence. The UPIC for these tabs validates on their site. Doesn't that mean that these should definitely be the real deal? Otherwise that would mean that Balkan themselves are making bunk pills. From what I've heard people say about Balkan, they are apparently very reliable and good to go, so what gives...?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

It's a few years since I used Balkan clen and it was ok at best.

I used to do 160mg all in one go in the am, then up to 200mg for 14 days then 14 days off.

I swapped to another well known UGL on here and 160mg was very strong, struggled to write and hold a pen at work.

Balkan certainly wouldn't be my go to for clen these days.


----------



## CruisingDownTheStreet (Apr 9, 2019)

Sparkey said:


> It's a few years since I used Balkan clen and it was ok at best.
> 
> I used to do 160mg all in one go in the am, then up to 200mg for 14 days then 14 days off.
> 
> ...


 I did 160ug in one go this morning. Must be very underdosed. Had no side effects apart from pressure in head and slight shaky hands on fine motor movements like gripping pens etc.

Last night though, I didn't really have any effects all day and when in bed I became boiling hot with my legs shaking, getting cramps in different parts of legs and a very hot face. Heart pounding through my chest. I suppose that must mean something is happening.

Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Would be very strange for it to be underdosed in my experience, never used their clen but used tons of their winny, dbol, turinabol etc over the years and always been excellent and they always test spot on.

Have you used clen before so know how you personally react to it?

are you taking any other medication that might counteract the clen side effects?


----------



## CrusingDownTheStreet (Apr 1, 2019)

Big Ian said:


> Would be very strange for it to be underdosed in my experience, never used their clen but used tons of their winny, dbol, turinabol etc over the years and always been excellent and they always test spot on.
> 
> Have you used clen before so know how you personally react to it?
> 
> are you taking any other medication that might counteract the clen side effects?


 I've never used it before and I'm not taking any other medication.
I'm pretty sure it's fake now. A new source made a video comparison for me of an original balkan product and a fake one. They look exactly the same, the boxes, the blisters and the pills. There's literally no difference apart from a couple of very minor things. The guy even showed how you can put in the serial code and it will come up on the official balkan site saying that it's valid with 0 checks. So I'm almost 100% that I've got one of these high-quality counterfeits.

If people are able to fake the UPIC, what's the point in putting serial codes on?


----------



## bigmass (Oct 18, 2018)

Balkan don't they have a crappy rep anyhow ? I remember Baltic though they was good


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

bigmass said:


> Balkan don't they have a crappy rep anyhow ? I remember Baltic though they was good


 Possibly counterfeit Balkan but ultimately who knows


----------

